# Thunderbird highly unstable after upgrade 38.7.1 -> 45.0_1



## yggdrasil (May 5, 2016)

Hi,

since my machine was acting up until a second restart just now I'm not sure whether this is a general problem or not, so I thought I just ask here:
Does anyone else see a massive increase in Thunderbird crashes after the upgrade from 38.7.1 to 45.0_1?


```
Assertion failure: !mDoingStableStates, at /wrkdirs/usr/ports/mail/thunderbird/work/thunderbird-45.0/mozilla/xpcom/base/CycleCollectedJSRuntime.cpp:1057
#01: _ZNSt3__16__treeINS_12__value_typeImfEENS_19__map_value_compareImS2_NS_4lessImEELb1EEENS_9allocatorIS2_EEE7destroyEPNS_11__tree_nodeIS2_PvEE[/usr/local/lib/thunderbird/libxul.so +0x18236e9]
#02: XRE_AddJarManifestLocation[/usr/local/lib/thunderbird/libxul.so +0x12a6e9d]
#03: _ZNSt3__112basic_stringIcNS_11char_traitsIcEENS_9allocatorIcEEE6assignEPKcm[/usr/local/lib/thunderbird/libxul.so +0x12ca4d3]
#04: XRE_AddJarManifestLocation[/usr/local/lib/thunderbird/libxul.so +0x12a642d]
#05: _ZNSt3__16vectorIjNS_9allocatorIjEEE6assignIPKjEENS_9enable_ifIXaasr21__is_forward_iteratorIT_EE5valuesr16is_constructibleIjNS_15iterator_traitsIS8_E9referenceEEE5valueEvE4typeES8_S8_[/usr/local/lib/thunderbird/libxul.so +0x278ca15]
#06: _ZNSt3__16vectorIjNS_9allocatorIjEEE6assignIPKjEENS_9enable_ifIXaasr21__is_forward_iteratorIT_EE5valuesr16is_constructibleIjNS_15iterator_traitsIS8_E9referenceEEE5valueEvE4typeES8_S8_[/usr/local/lib/thunderbird/libxul.so +0x278c836]
#07: _ZNSt3__16vectorIjNS_9allocatorIjEEE6assignIPKjEENS_9enable_ifIXaasr21__is_forward_iteratorIT_EE5valuesr16is_constructibleIjNS_15iterator_traitsIS8_E9referenceEEE5valueEvE4typeES8_S8_[/usr/local/lib/thunderbird/libxul.so +0x2788a60]
#08: _ZNSt3__16__treeINS_12__value_typeIP10ogg_packetlEENS_19__map_value_compareIS3_S4_NS_4lessIS3_EELb1EEENS_9allocatorIS4_EEE7destroyEPNS_11__tree_nodeIS4_PvEE[/usr/local/lib/thunderbird/libxul.so +0x27d9eb4]
#09: _ZNSt3__16__treeINS_12__value_typeIP10ogg_packetlEENS_19__map_value_compareIS3_S4_NS_4lessIS3_EELb1EEENS_9allocatorIS4_EEE7destroyEPNS_11__tree_nodeIS4_PvEE[/usr/local/lib/thunderbird/libxul.so +0x27d9bb2]
#10: _ZNSt3__16__treeINS_12__value_typeIP10ogg_packetlEENS_19__map_value_compareIS3_S4_NS_4lessIS3_EELb1EEENS_9allocatorIS4_EEE7destroyEPNS_11__tree_nodeIS4_PvEE[/usr/local/lib/thunderbird/libxul.so +0x27d9f06]
#11: _ZNSt3__16vectorIjNS_9allocatorIjEEE6assignIPKjEENS_9enable_ifIXaasr21__is_forward_iteratorIT_EE5valuesr16is_constructibleIjNS_15iterator_traitsIS8_E9referenceEEE5valueEvE4typeES8_S8_[/usr/local/lib/thunderbird/libxul.so +0x26fcfac]
#12: _ZNSt3__16vectorIjNS_9allocatorIjEEE6assignIPKjEENS_9enable_ifIXaasr21__is_forward_iteratorIT_EE5valuesr16is_constructibleIjNS_15iterator_traitsIS8_E9referenceEEE5valueEvE4typeES8_S8_[/usr/local/lib/thunderbird/libxul.so +0x26e5f0b]
#13: _ZNSt3__16vectorIjNS_9allocatorIjEEE6assignIPKjEENS_9enable_ifIXaasr21__is_forward_iteratorIT_EE5valuesr16is_constructibleIjNS_15iterator_traitsIS8_E9referenceEEE5valueEvE4typeES8_S8_[/usr/local/lib/thunderbird/libxul.so +0x266690a]
#14: _ZNSt3__16vectorIjNS_9allocatorIjEEE6assignIPKjEENS_9enable_ifIXaasr21__is_forward_iteratorIT_EE5valuesr16is_constructibleIjNS_15iterator_traitsIS8_E9referenceEEE5valueEvE4typeES8_S8_[/usr/local/lib/thunderbird/libxul.so +0x2664228]
#15: _ZNSt3__16vectorIjNS_9allocatorIjEEE6assignIPKjEENS_9enable_ifIXaasr21__is_forward_iteratorIT_EE5valuesr16is_constructibleIjNS_15iterator_traitsIS8_E9referenceEEE5valueEvE4typeES8_S8_[/usr/local/lib/thunderbird/libxul.so +0x2664dc1]
#16: _ZNSt3__16vectorIjNS_9allocatorIjEEE6assignIPKjEENS_9enable_ifIXaasr21__is_forward_iteratorIT_EE5valuesr16is_constructibleIjNS_15iterator_traitsIS8_E9referenceEEE5valueEvE4typeES8_S8_[/usr/local/lib/thunderbird/libxul.so +0x2664a89]
#17: _ZNSt3__16vectorIjNS_9allocatorIjEEE6assignIPKjEENS_9enable_ifIXaasr21__is_forward_iteratorIT_EE5valuesr16is_constructibleIjNS_15iterator_traitsIS8_E9referenceEEE5valueEvE4typeES8_S8_[/usr/local/lib/thunderbird/libxul.so +0x2671dd4]
#18: _ZNSt3__16vectorIjNS_9allocatorIjEEE6assignIPKjEENS_9enable_ifIXaasr21__is_forward_iteratorIT_EE5valuesr16is_constructibleIjNS_15iterator_traitsIS8_E9referenceEEE5valueEvE4typeES8_S8_[/usr/local/lib/thunderbird/libxul.so +0x2673b1a]
#19: NS_DebugBreak[/usr/local/lib/thunderbird/libxul.so +0x1250369]
#20: _ZNSt3__16__treeINS_12__value_typeImfEENS_19__map_value_compareImS2_NS_4lessImEELb1EEENS_9allocatorIS2_EEE7destroyEPNS_11__tree_nodeIS2_PvEE[/usr/local/lib/thunderbird/libxul.so +0x18236e9]
#21: XRE_AddJarManifestLocation[/usr/local/lib/thunderbird/libxul.so +0x12a6e9d]
#22: _ZNSt3__112basic_stringIcNS_11char_traitsIcEENS_9allocatorIcEEE6assignEPKcm[/usr/local/lib/thunderbird/libxul.so +0x12ca4d3]
#23: _ZNSt3__13mapINS_12basic_stringIcNS_11char_traitsIcEENS_9allocatorIcEEEEiNS_4lessIS6_EENS4_INS_4pairIKS6_iEEEEEixERSA_[/usr/local/lib/thunderbird/libxul.so +0x154a4ff]
#24: _ZNSt3__112basic_stringIcNS_11char_traitsIcEENS_9allocatorIcEEE6appendEmc[/usr/local/lib/thunderbird/libxul.so +0x152c4bc]
#25: _ZNSt3__16__treeImNS_4lessImEENS_9allocatorImEEE7destroyEPNS_11__tree_nodeImPvEE[/usr/local/lib/thunderbird/libxul.so +0x2bb955b]
#26: XRE_StartupTimelineRecord[/usr/local/lib/thunderbird/libxul.so +0x33c7ebe]
#27: XRE_InitCommandLine[/usr/local/lib/thunderbird/libxul.so +0x340c354]
#28: XRE_GlibInit[/usr/local/lib/thunderbird/libxul.so +0x340c654]
#29: XRE_main[/usr/local/lib/thunderbird/libxul.so +0x340ca41]
#30: _start[/usr/local/bin/thunderbird +0x8651]
#31: _start[/usr/local/bin/thunderbird +0x8131]
#32: ??? (???:???)
zsh: segmentation fault  LD_PRELOAD= jailme `iocage list | grep email | cut -f1 -d" "` thunderbird
```

It seems to trigger from different things, but not always the same one. Like right after a successfully sent email, but not after the one before. Or when clicking on "Get Messages" while having the account itself marked in the leftmost window, but not when having the Inbox within the account marked.

Thank you


----------



## talsamon (May 5, 2016)

No problems with mail/thunderbird. Which FreeBSD version and which platform please.
I would try to recompile www/libxul.
(we also need the port options of www/libxul and mail/thunderbird for information).


----------



## yggdrasil (May 5, 2016)

FreeBSD 10.3/amd64. I'll try compiling it myself and report back.


----------



## yggdrasil (May 5, 2016)

So, made sure the jail and its ports tree was up to date (freebsd-update and portsnap), then pkg removed Thunderbird, then pkg autoremoved its dependencies. Then, in /usr/ports/mail/thunderbird I issued `make DISABLE_VULNERABILITIES=yes install clean` (always just hit enter on compile time options), waited a long time, and now have a Thunderbird that crashes just like before 
Interestingly, libxul seems not to be installed:

```
root@email:/usr/ports/mail/thunderbird # pkg info -x xul
pkg: No package(s) matching xul
```


----------



## talsamon (May 5, 2016)

Sorry, overlooked this

```
zsh: segmentation fault  LD_PRELOAD= jailme `iocage list
```
(I don't work with zsh and iocage).


----------



## yggdrasil (May 6, 2016)

How would that be relevant? I just copied the .thunderbird-directorty from the jail to my $HOME and started thunderbird installed on the host. Also crashes.


----------



## talsamon (May 6, 2016)

Jails sometimes makes problems.
Have you tried to make a new profile for `thunderbird`, maybe the profile is damaged  (but I don't really believe the profile is caused this)..


----------



## yggdrasil (May 6, 2016)

It might very well be the profile. I had similar problems with Firefox not too long ago. After setting up a fresh profile they went away. Doesn't exactly speak to the quality of the Mozilla codebase though...
Just set up a new profile and testing. I hope I can transfer the Mail filters and Calendar data without to much problems...


----------



## yggdrasil (May 6, 2016)

Well, that went nowhere... I just tried to manually copy my Mail and calendar-data from the old profile to the new one (as described here: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Transferring_data_to_a_new_profile_-_Thunderbird#Account_settings), crashed. So tried the linked ImportExportTools Plugin, importing the old profile into the new one: crashed.


----------



## talsamon (May 6, 2016)

I think you have disabled addons  (if you have some). 
Now   I have no idea, except write a mail to the maintainer. He has allways ideas and I think he knews nearly  his ports and  a lot of error messages by hard ^^. I think he will find a solution.


----------



## talsamon (May 6, 2016)

In the meantime a update to 45.1.0 exists.
I don't know if it change something   or helps.
https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=revision&revision=414684


----------



## ivosevb (May 6, 2016)

I don't know does it relevant for this thread, but I had a problem with Thunderbird 38.7 and newer that chat and search didn't work anymore. At the end problem wasn't with Thnuderbird but with sqlite. After downgrade to sqlite3-3.10.2_2 everything is fine.


----------



## yggdrasil (May 6, 2016)

I had a nonworking search as well, not sure when that started. But playing with the sqlite version doesn't do anything for me. But given that a new profile into which I just copied my prefs.js and my calendar-data seems to be stable, I might just resort to reimplement my folders there. Hopefully I can at least copy the msgFilter to the new version. And then I might finally switch away from Thunderbird...


----------



## talsamon (May 6, 2016)

If the error is in or with databases/sqlite3:  I have sqlite3-3.12.2-
I have no problem, and have compiled it with following options:


```
The following configuration options are available for   sqlite3-3.12.2:
  ARMOR=off: Detect misuse of the API
  DBSTAT=on: Enable DBSTAT Virtual Table
  DIRECT_READ=off: File is read directly from disk
  EXTENSION=on: Allow loadable extensions
  FTS3_TOKEN=off: Enable two-args version fts3_tokenizer
  FTS4=on: Enable FTS3/4 (Full Text Search) module
  FTS5=off: Enable version 5 full-text search engine
  JSON1=off: Enable the JSON1 extension
  LIKENOTBLOB=off: LIKE does not match blobs
  MEMMAN=off: Allows it to release unused memory
  METADATA=on: Enable column metadata
  RBU=off: Enable the Resumable Bulk Update
  SECURE_DELETE=on: Overwrite deleted information with zeros
  SOUNDEX=off: Enables the soundex() SQL function
  STMT=off: Prepared Statement Scan Status
  STSHELL=on: Statically link libsqlite3 into shell
  THREADS=on: Threading support
  UNLOCK_NOTIFY=on: Enable notification on unlocking
  UPD_DEL_LIMIT=off: ORDER BY and LIMIT on UPDATE and DELETE
  URI=on: Enable use the URI filename
  URI_AUTHORITY=off: Allow convert URL into a UNC
====> Unicode support
  ICU=off: Unicode support via ICU
  UNICODE61=on: Unicode Version 6.1 tokenizer
====> Index type for range queries
  RTREE=on: Enable R*Tree module
  RTREE_INT=off: Store 32-bit sig int (no float) coordinates
====> Which command line editing library to use:
  READLINES=off: the libreadline from system
  READLINEP=off: the GNU libreadline from ports
  EDITLINE=off: the BSD libedit from ports
====> Where to store temporary file: you have to select exactly one of them
  TS0=off: Always use temporary file
  TS1=on: File by default, change allowed PRAGMA
  TS2=off: Memory by default, change allowed PRAGMA
  TS3=off: Always use memory
====> Which query planner to use, Stability or ...: you can only select none or one of them
  STAT3=off: collect histogram data from leftmost column
  STAT4=off: collect histogram data from all columns
===> Use 'make config' to modify these settings
```

Maybe it is depending on which options are on or not.


----------



## ivosevb (May 24, 2016)

After yesterday update on 45.1.0, I also experience random crashes.


```
#01: _ZNSt3__16__treeINS_12__value_typeImfEENS_19__map_value_compareImS2_NS_4lessImEELb1EEENS_9allocatorIS2_EEE7destroyEPNS_11__tree_nodeIS2_PvEE[/usr/local/lib/thunderbird/libxul.so +0x1821089]
#02: XRE_AddJarManifestLocation[/usr/local/lib/thunderbird/libxul.so +0x12a7c2d]
#03: _ZNSt3__16vectorImNS_9allocatorImEEE21__push_back_slow_pathImEEvOT_[/usr/local/lib/thunderbird/libxul.so +0x12caf93]
#04: XRE_AddJarManifestLocation[/usr/local/lib/thunderbird/libxul.so +0x12a71bd]
#05: _ZNSt3__16vectorIlNS_9allocatorIlEEE21__push_back_slow_pathIlEEvOT_[/usr/local/lib/thunderbird/libxul.so +0x277a165]
#06: _ZNSt3__16vectorIlNS_9allocatorIlEEE21__push_back_slow_pathIlEEvOT_[/usr/local/lib/thunderbird/libxul.so +0x2779f86]
#07: _ZNSt3__16vectorIlNS_9allocatorIlEEE21__push_back_slow_pathIlEEvOT_[/usr/local/lib/thunderbird/libxul.so +0x27761b0]
#08: _ZNSt3__16__treeINS_12__value_typeIP10ogg_packetlEENS_19__map_value_compareIS3_S4_NS_4lessIS3_EELb1EEENS_9allocatorIS4_EEE7destroyEPNS_11__tree_nodeIS4_PvEE[/usr/local/lib/thunderbird/libxul.so +0x27c7604]
#09: _ZNSt3__16__treeINS_12__value_typeIP10ogg_packetlEENS_19__map_value_compareIS3_S4_NS_4lessIS3_EELb1EEENS_9allocatorIS4_EEE7destroyEPNS_11__tree_nodeIS4_PvEE[/usr/local/lib/thunderbird/libxul.so +0x27c7302]
#10: _ZNSt3__16__treeINS_12__value_typeIP10ogg_packetlEENS_19__map_value_compareIS3_S4_NS_4lessIS3_EELb1EEENS_9allocatorIS4_EEE7destroyEPNS_11__tree_nodeIS4_PvEE[/usr/local/lib/thunderbird/libxul.so +0x27c7656]
#11: _ZNSt3__16__treeINS_12__value_typeIP10ogg_packetlEENS_19__map_value_compareIS3_S4_NS_4lessIS3_EELb1EEENS_9allocatorIS4_EEE7destroyEPNS_11__tree_nodeIS4_PvEE[/usr/local/lib/thunderbird/libxul.so +0x2845cda]
#12: _ZNSt3__16vectorIPKcNS_9allocatorIS2_EEE8__appendEm[/usr/local/lib/thunderbird/libxul.so +0x26d36e6]
#13: _ZNSt3__16vectorIPKcNS_9allocatorIS2_EEE8__appendEm[/usr/local/lib/thunderbird/libxul.so +0x265416a]
#14: _ZNSt3__16vectorIPKcNS_9allocatorIS2_EEE8__appendEm[/usr/local/lib/thunderbird/libxul.so +0x2651a88]
#15: _ZNSt3__16vectorIPKcNS_9allocatorIS2_EEE8__appendEm[/usr/local/lib/thunderbird/libxul.so +0x2652621]
#16: _ZNSt3__16vectorIPKcNS_9allocatorIS2_EEE8__appendEm[/usr/local/lib/thunderbird/libxul.so +0x26522e9]
#17: _ZNSt3__16vectorIPKcNS_9allocatorIS2_EEE8__appendEm[/usr/local/lib/thunderbird/libxul.so +0x265f634]
#18: _ZNSt3__16vectorIPKcNS_9allocatorIS2_EEE8__appendEm[/usr/local/lib/thunderbird/libxul.so +0x266137a]
#19: NS_DebugBreak[/usr/local/lib/thunderbird/libxul.so +0x1251879]
#20: _ZNSt3__16__treeINS_12__value_typeImfEENS_19__map_value_compareImS2_NS_4lessImEELb1EEENS_9allocatorIS2_EEE7destroyEPNS_11__tree_nodeIS2_PvEE[/usr/local/lib/thunderbird/libxul.so +0x1821089]
#21: XRE_AddJarManifestLocation[/usr/local/lib/thunderbird/libxul.so +0x12a7c2d]
#22: _ZNSt3__16vectorImNS_9allocatorImEEE21__push_back_slow_pathImEEvOT_[/usr/local/lib/thunderbird/libxul.so +0x12caf93]
#23: _ZNSt3__16vectorINS_4pairIiiEENS_9allocatorIS2_EEE21__push_back_slow_pathIS2_EEvOT_[/usr/local/lib/thunderbird/libxul.so +0x1547f1f]
#24: _ZNSt3__16vectorINS_12basic_stringIcNS_11char_traitsIcEENS_9allocatorIcEEEENS4_IS6_EEE6insertINS_11__wrap_iterIPS6_EEEENS_9enable_ifIXaasr21__is_forward_iteratorIT_EE5valuesr16is_constructibleIS6_NS_15iterator_traitsISE_E9referenceEEE5valueESC_E4typeENSA_[/usr/local/lib/thunderbird/libxul.so +0x152b60c]
#25: _ZNSt3__16__treeImNS_4lessImEENS_9allocatorImEEE7destroyEPNS_11__tree_nodeImPvEE[/usr/local/lib/thunderbird/libxul.so +0x2ba69eb]
#26: XRE_StartupTimelineRecord[/usr/local/lib/thunderbird/libxul.so +0x33ab6ee]
#27: XRE_InitCommandLine[/usr/local/lib/thunderbird/libxul.so +0x33ef244]
#28: XRE_GlibInit[/usr/local/lib/thunderbird/libxul.so +0x33ef544]
#29: XRE_main[/usr/local/lib/thunderbird/libxul.so +0x33ef931]
#30: _start[/usr/local/bin/thunderbird +0x84b1]
#31: _start[/usr/local/bin/thunderbird +0x7f91]
#32: ??? (???:???)
Segmentation fault
```


----------



## talsamon (May 24, 2016)

Try recompile datatbases/sqlite3 with `FTS3_TOKEN=on`.


----------



## yggdrasil (May 24, 2016)

talsamon: that seems to be on already by default. Recompiled anyway, doesn't change anything.

Reported as bug: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=209734


----------



## yggdrasil (May 24, 2016)

ivosevb said:


> After yesterday update on 45.1.0, I also experience random crashes.


Do you by any chance have newsfeeds? Because I just tested around a bit, and it felt stable until I added a feed, then it instantly crashed.


----------



## ivosevb (May 24, 2016)

yggdrasil said:


> Do you by any chance have newsfeeds? Because I just tested around a bit, and it felt stable until I added a feed, then it instantly crashed.



Yes, I have. Bamboo newsfeeds. And you're right, when i click on refresh feeds TB crashes ... sometime. But now crashes constantly at startup. After downgrade to 38.6 everything working again.


----------



## ivosevb (May 24, 2016)

I switch now to PCBSD enterprise pkg repo and everything is ok. Until that repo goes upgrade .... Hehehe.


----------

